# Where did I hear this....



## FLPamb (Mar 10, 2002)

Forgive me if I am vague, but I'm certain I had read/heard about a recent study where it was determined through a simple test (something like a saliva test???) that a large percentage of IBS sufferers lack a certain kind of bacteria (???)in their digestive system and that this was the source of their IBS. There was also a very simple treatment for the condition, which had great success. I was particularly interested in this study because I never had IBS until I went on an apple juice diet (for one-week) for a gall-bladder problem. Apparently the fruit sugar from the apple juice destroyed a lot of the good bacteria in my digestive tract and I developed the IBS. Has anyone heard about this study? It was done by a reputable group (like Mayo Clinic) but unfortunately I didn't remember to write down the source of info. Thanks!


----------

